# Music by Genre > Old-Time, Roots, Early Country, Cajun, Tex-Mex >  Uncle Earl

## David

Just wanted to spread the word about Uncle Earl, a truly fantastic old-time band composed of five good-looking women. They feature mandolin on several tracks on their new Rounder album, "She Waits For Night". Great stuff (produced by Dirk Powell) and even better live, I've seen them at two festivals this season already. Check em out!

----------


## AlanN

Just so happens the current Mandolin Mag features Sharon Gilchrist, who I thinks plays bass for them?

----------


## Tom C

And she's a heck of a mando player.

----------


## JD Cowles

them wimmin can pick! #go see them. #watch your hearts boys, they sure are beautiful too...

----------


## John Flynn

Their fiddler, Rayna Gellert, is one of best fiddlers playing today, IMHO. Her solo CD, "Ways of the World" is great!

----------


## JGWoods

They're playing Johnny Ds in Somerville MA in 6 minutes...gotta go
jgwoods

----------


## Baron Collins-Hill

theyre coming to maine, but im up in canada, seems like im missing alot

im also missing a free crooked still concert up at ll bean. if anyone has heard of them. if you have and your in the area, i know youll go. if you havent heard of them, go, theyre awesome.

----------


## terrapin79

I've seen them play twice in the past year and they are a great band. KC Groves is on mandolin and Sharon Gilchrist plays bass. They play a couple of tunes as a duet during the show, excellent duet styling. KC has the old time melody style with Sharon's improv. Check them out if you get a chance. http://www.uncleearl.net

----------


## JEStanek

Sharon Gilchrist plays a Bill Bussman Old Wave octave mando. #I've heard and met the g'Earls. #Wonderful people, fine musicians and have a new CD out on Rounder. #Buy it! NFI for me by the way... #You can also see a full lenght concert of them at the kennedy center from here.
Jamie

----------


## dan watson

heard 'em on WDVX(web radio) great station...Uncle Earl is GOOD stuff...Bass player, think from Santa fe. Oh btw, hi everbody, my first post.... Also if you haven't, check out the Be Good Tanyas, another all female group from Canada...they sing like angels...whats in the water up in canada? (prob La Blatts)?  '-) dan watson (wink wink, my generic name)

----------


## acousticphd

I was just given a copy of their CD, which has been in steady rotation for the last couple of days. Then I visited their website, and now their guitar player is in love with me (it'll never work; she's too young for me).

Also recently got another recording, "Starch and Iron" by Rayna Gellert and Susie Goerhing - if you like Uncle Earl, also check this one out.

----------


## dan watson

hey jamie! thanks for posting that video...they played here in abaturky this summer but i didn't have $$$ to go. Kicking the ole butt for that now...thank you...check out The Be Good Tanyas if you can they are similar to the gearls!! BTW, i'm new here so cut me some slack 'till i get used to ya'll otay?

----------


## JEStanek

I'll cut ya all ya need, Dan. Welcome to the cafe. I'm trying to figure a way to see them over in Jersey in a month or two. Thanks for the advice on the Tanyas. I checked them out. Pretty cool.

Jamie

----------


## Adam Tracksler

They have a couple of shows at the Steam Powered preservation Society (along with a bunch of killer OT bands)Website Here

----------


## lanexa

*KC Groves and David Long* will be at our house on *Thursday, August 25, 2005* for an evening of old timey, gospel and blue grass tunes and songs. Doors open at 7:30 PM for coffee, tea and potluck desserts.

Clarke House Concerts
4126 Monroe Avenue (yes'sir)
San Diego, CA 92116

http://4126MonroeAvenue.org
619-291-4954
stringmusic--AT--gmail--DOT--com

*David Long is also teaching lessons* on Monroe-style mandolin at the Clarke House on Friday, August 26, 2005. Please email or call to set it up.

----------


## Gottasmilealot

They're a great thing for old time music in that they're bringing young folks into the music. They really drew a crowd up at Grey Fox this year.

http://banjomania.blogspot.com/2005/...r-on-wall.html

----------


## Loren Bailey

Noticed last night that Borders had both Abby Washburn's and Uncle Earl's new CD featured with lots of copies for sale. Looks like they've broken into the "mainstream".

Loren

----------


## JEStanek

Uncle Earl go tpicked up by Rounder Records. That's probably really enhanced distribution at the retailers.

Jamie

----------


## John Goodin

Good story/interview on them in the current issue of No Depression mag. The one with Nickel Creek on the cover.

John

----------


## withak

I picked up their album at Borders yesterday. I have to admit, the picture of the band on the cover is what caught my eye , but it was on the listening rack so I listened to a few tracks and thought "how on earth have I never heard of them before???". So anyway, buy the CD because it's good.

----------


## Vincent

Saw the g'earls last night...Sharon Gilchrest played fingerstyle mandolin on a song she wrote about her grandfather-have not seen that before. Good energy, fun music, interesting tunes, what's not to like?

----------


## Wendy Anthony

I just found 3 downloadable Uncle Earl videos from MagnoliaFest Midwest, July 2005 ... almost 50 minutes total ... scroll about 3/4 down the right page frame ... tho KC Groves is the main mando player, both Sharon Gilchrist & KC each play bass & mando

BTW ... On the same page ... there are also some videos of David Long & Chris Sharp as well as Rhonda Vincent ...

Keepin' tuned ...
Wendy Anthony

----------


## Tom C

Great stuff!

----------


## JAK

They have the best band website I've seen so far!

----------


## dan@kins

Wow! Great videos. .. . I'm going to marry Sharon Gilchrist! She's purdy, and picks a fine mandolin. .

----------


## dan@kins

O2B, I have to say that I've been enjoying the John Hartford link for days now!!!!!! Lots of good stuff on that page to listen to and watch. Thanks a bunch!

----------


## JEStanek

Dan,
Did you take a number... NO cutsies. #Back of the line, you!

Jamie

----------


## junksuph

Saw the G'earls last week. A "must see" for any lover of old tyme string band music. I have a great picture of KC Groves playing one of my Mando's after their show. Both KC and Sharon Gilchrist humored me by giving my latest creation a test drive and subsequent critique, (all positive, thank you very much). OH, to be 20 years younger, single, and much, much better looking........I fell in love 4 times that evening. It's not hard to see why they are enjoying such success

----------

